# MES 30" vs 40"



## davidmc4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I am getting ready to purchase my first electric smoker and right now I'm leaning toward the MES..... Any comments on whether or not I should go with the 30" verses the 40" would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tromaron (Jun 12, 2011)

The 40 can hold a whole rack of ribs.  In the 30 you need to cut them.  Plus more space is always better.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 12, 2011)

I wondered the same thing and went with the 40.  You too will want to go with the 40 if you can.  I am wishing I had gone with the larger WSM.  I have since learned that you always go with the larger version if you can.  This was my first and last time making that mistake.


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

Most of the MES users here recommend you go with the 40 for a variety of reasons.  They will be along soon.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 12, 2011)

Bigger racks and 1200 watt element on the MES 40"

SAMS Club = $299

But if your budget does not allow for the extra bucks, get the MES 30 and Get Smoking!

Todd


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I wondered the same thing and went with the 40.  You too will want to go with the 40 if you can.  I am wishing I had gone with the larger WSM.  I have since learned that you always go with the larger version if you can.  This was my first and last time making that mistake.


I will check out the WSM. Any particular model?


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't have one myself I'm a barrel smoker, but you will find that you will run out of room quick around the holidays. I suggest the 40.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Bigger racks and 1200 watt element on the MES 40"
> 
> SAMS Club = $299
> 
> ...


What Todd said----Except-----

What happens to most of us, including me, is you get the MES 30, and save maybe $100.

Then you end up getting the MES 40 anyway, so you end up spending $200 more, instead of saving that $100.

Approx:

MES 30-----------$200

MES 40-----------$300

___________________

Total--------------$500

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 13, 2011)

The WSM is a charcoal smoker made in 2 sizes: 18 1/2" and 22 1/2" - just like the Weber Kettle grills are in the same 2 sizes.

Wife wants me to get an electric, in which case I'd go with the MES 40, but I am leaning towards the WSM...although  it's another $100 +.

Good luck on your decision!

John


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a 30 MES and an18.5 WSM. (and a medium BGE)

I love them and can smoke enough food to feed a bunch of folks with them.

I don't subscribe to the bigger is better opinion. That's just me.

Ribs end up cut anyway..I have yet to understand the "You have to cut ribs" reason to spend the extra money.

The 18.5 WSM uses a lot less charcoal than the larger unit.

I have yet to fill it with food and have fed a bunch of folks with it and save enough to eat for a week.

Of course mine is the dissenting opinion..your mileage may vary!!!Have a great day!!

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

I should have added some problems I had with my MES 30.

It wasn't just cutting the ribs, although I can now get a whole rack of Pork Spares on each rack, laying flat, without cutting them.

They both have 4 grill racks, and I didn't like the fact that there was so little head space between each rack in the MES 30.

I found it a pain to foil things like Chuckies, and then probe it from the top, due to that head space between each shelf.

I made 10 pounds of my Unstuffed Beef Sticks one time, before I found out only 7 1/2 pounds of it would fit on the two shelves I wanted to use. I don't use the bottom shelf for anything---Too close to the heat for me.

I made 4 loaves of Venison Bacon, before I realized I couldn't do 4 in the MES 30, but I can do 4 in my MES 40 (3 works out better).

So like I said, some like the MES 30. Craig is certainly not alone, and he puts out some great Smoked Q, but most move up to the MES 40. My first reply was just a warning that you might save a little by getting the 30, and then end up getting the 40 anyway.  Maybe not, but I know I wish I would have gone right to the MES 40, and saved my time, money, & frustration.

I also had a hard time with heat recovery up here in PA in the Winter with the little heating element in my MES 30.

This 1200 W comes back in no time.

Bear


----------



## noel (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm pretty new here and started with the 40.  Everything works as planned so I rate it pretty high. One downside is getting used to the small amount of chips the tray will handle...too many and you risk sticking the inserting tray and are forced to wait until the chips burn down to remove it. Just bought a Maverich themometer and the smoker was only off a degree or two and the internal about 5.

Other than that the only objection I have is cleanup ... trying to enlist my wife but thus far I'm having no luck.


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your advice and input. On a sad note, it looks like Sam's Club is out of the MES 40. The best deal I can find now is $399. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Amazon carries the 30 for less than half that. Can anyone pontificate on the differences between the MES 40 and the Smokin' Tex 1100?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

Noel said:


> I'm pretty new here and started with the 40.  Everything works as planned so I rate it pretty high. One downside is getting used to the small amount of chips the tray will handle...too many and you risk sticking the inserting tray and are forced to wait until the chips burn down to remove it. Just bought a Maverich themometer and the smoker was only off a degree or two and the internal about 5.
> 
> Other than that the only objection I have is cleanup ... trying to enlist my wife but thus far I'm having no luck.


We can help on those items---Maybe.   LOL---cleaning

The real big crud, I have to do myself (window & any accumulation on the inside).

I got the Mrs cleaning the grill racks & the pan (after I remove the foil).

As for the chips getting stuck in the dumper. Every new MES owner uses too many chips. Too many chips will not only get stuck, but they will also put out too thick a smoke. 

Try using just a few at a time.

Bear


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Too many chips will not only get stuck, but they will also put out too thick a smoke.
> 
> Bear




I didn't know there was such a thing as "too thick a smoke"...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

davidmc4 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as "too thick a smoke"...




Type TBS in the search box above----I gotta go mow my yards.

Later,

Bear


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Type TBS in the search box above----I gotta go mow my yards.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Bear


Ah, ya see? This proves what I've been telling my kids for years... If you're not careful, you can learn something new every day! The quest for TBS moves forward..... Thanks Bear. (Hope you got your yards mowed!)


----------



## wildflower (Jun 13, 2011)

Go the SAM'S online!!


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

Sams can do  store to store transfers at no cost. They may not want to but they will.

  When sams picked up the MES a few years back none of the stores in my area had gotten any yet.

 I went on line and found the closest 3 stores that had them in stock and went to the store mgr at sams.

 Told her i wanted the MES and since the sams here didn't stock it would she please make sure and get me one shipped in from another store.

 At first she tried to tell me that if they didn't have it no store did.

 Showed her the print out and told her these stores have it and i want it.  When will you have it here?

 3 days later i had my MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

eman said:


> Sams can do  store to store transfers at no cost. They may not want to but they will.
> 
> When sams picked up the MES a few years back none of the stores in my area had gotten any yet.
> 
> ...


That's cool Bob !!!

None of the Sams around here even wanted to talk about anything they didn't have in their own store.

That's one of the reasons I went to Cabelas.

Maybe that lady liked you???  LOL

Bear


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 13, 2011)

wildflower said:


> Go the SAM'S online!!


     Quote:


eman said:


> Sams can do  store to store transfers at no cost. They may not want to but they will.
> 
> When sams picked up the MES a few years back none of the stores in my area had gotten any yet.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it is out of stock in all stores and online.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

davidmc4 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Unfortunately, it is out of stock in all stores and online.


Don't know where you live, but where is the closest Cabelas to you??

BTW: Could you put your area of existence in your bio?

Then it will show up in your posts (top right).

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## toade (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, I just ordered one online last night from Sam's and it shipped today!  Hopefully they will come back soon.


----------



## captturbo (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought mine a month ago or so (MES 30) from Amazon and paid 289.00 shipped. This was for the remote controlled version. I feel lucky since I have love it and told friends and fishing clients about it. A  client just wrote me to tell me that the price has gone up to 329.00 plus shipping. I guess I timed it right.

Now after saying that, I got the MES 30 because I didn't even know there was a 40 version at the time I stumbled across the thing on Amazon. I'm pleased with it but would have paid a little more for the larger one.

I went with the MES to begin with for several reasons. I'm a cheap bastage and I hate buying lots of propane, charcoal, or smoke wood. I have a large solar power system that generates more power then we use so I even cut grass on electricity. The electric smoker uses less wood chips to get to the goal of excellent smoked meats.

The remote control feature was what clinched the deal for me. Life just doesn't get better then being able to monitor everything from my chair in or out of the house. I can re-stoke the smoke box when I get up for the next cold one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I like that oven range like control for temperature. The MES 30 can't recover like the 40 with the larger element true, but when you load chips through the side and don't need to open the door, I don't find that to be a problem.

Do I wish I had known about the 40? Yes but that has not slowed me down from fully enjoying my MES 30 completely. I have cooked so much stuff in such a short time on it that I can honestly say that it has changed my life. There ain't no going back.


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2011)

I just looked at 5 of them Sunday at the sams here in Baton Rouge???


----------



## joeschmoker (Jun 13, 2011)

I went through the same thing you're going through about a month ago and I just did my first smoke with my MES 40 this past weekend.  Not sure I'd have gotten everything in the 30 that I cooked and this smoke was only for 7 people, although I did cook two side dishes in there too.   I'm sure I'll appreciate getting the 40 when I have a get together of a couple of dozen or more.


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 18, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Just picked up my new MES 40" I thank everyone for their input! I will let you know how my first smoke goes.... the butt is on the line!


----------



## stuigi (Jun 19, 2011)

davidmc4 said:


> I want to thank you all for your advice and input. On a sad note, it looks like Sam's Club is out of the MES 40. The best deal I can find now is $399.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just purchased the 40 inch at cabellas.  With the sams club web page printout in hand, they matched the price


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 19, 2011)

stuigi said:


> I just purchased the 40 inch at cabellas.  With the sams club web page printout in hand, they matched the price




Is it the same one that Sam's carries or did they let you have the SS model?


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright! Picked up my MES 40 at Sam's Club yesterday. I called and they had two left, which is why it didn't show online. (Evidently, when the stock is low, they zero it out on line.) It is cleaned and currently on its seasoning cycle. Tomorrow I smoke my first BB! Looking forward to many years of tasty smoked meats. Thanks everyone!


----------



## stuigi (Jun 20, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Is it the same one that Sam's carries or did they let you have the SS model?


Mine is Stainless Steel


----------



## stuigi (Jun 20, 2011)

I just did my first batch of ribs and they came out great.  The only issue I had was not getting as much smoke as I was hoping for.  I am going to have to experiment and also read up on how to get more out of it.  I aso made some Jerky which took approx 12 hours and once again, the smoke was an issue.  I may just get an aux smoke generator.  Other than that the machine worked great, The dialed in Temp stayed within 4 degrees plus/minus.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2011)

stuigi said:


> I just did my first batch of ribs and they came out great.  The only issue I had was not getting as much smoke as I was hoping for.  I am going to have to experiment and also read up on how to get more out of it.  I aso made some Jerky which took approx 12 hours and once again, the smoke was an issue.  I may just get an aux smoke generator.  Other than that the machine worked great, The dialed in Temp stayed within 4 degrees plus/minus.


Cabelas gave you an ALL SS for the same price as a Sams black exterior MES 40??? Boy did you ever do good!!!  Nice Score!!!

Not enough smoke from your new MES 40 could mean you need the FREE retro fix. If that's the case, I would get that, and get it smoking the best you can. Then I would get an AMNS & an AMNPS, and sit back and relax from that day forward.

Bear


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Masterbuilt, (1-800-489-1581), ordering a cover and an extra heating element. On the recommendation of a friend, I ordered the heating element, which costs about $22, so that five years down the line, when this one goes out I won't have to call to order a new one, and hear them say, "sorry we don't make that model any more." I can just go to my closet and pull out the new one.... pretty low cost insurance if you ask me....

And to make the deal even better, I got 25% off my order using the code "MBFB25." Now, I'm off to order my A-MAZE-N smoking tray!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2011)

davidmc4 said:


> I just got off the phone with Masterbuilt, (1-800-489-1581), ordering a cover and an extra heating element. On the recommendation of a friend, I ordered the heating element, which costs about $22, so that five years down the line, when this one goes out I won't have to call to order a new one, and hear them say, "sorry we don't make that model any more." I can just go to my closet and pull out the new one.... pretty low cost insurance if you ask me....
> 
> And to make the deal even better, I got 25% off my order using the code "MBFB25." Now, I'm off to order my A-MAZE-N smoking tray!


I guess it's better to be safe than sorry---$22 aint too bad either!

I just paid $20 for a pair of backup meat probes.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Cabelas matched the price?!?!?!

You got a "Sweet Deal" my friend!

Todd


----------



## stuigi (Jun 21, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Cabelas matched the price?!?!?!
> 
> You got a "Sweet Deal" my friend!
> 
> Todd


I called Cabellas before going and they said to print out the web page ad with the price and they would match it, which they did.


----------

